
IMBA the new programming language for web apps - coldtea
http://imba.io/
======
coldtea
Looks interesting -- especially it's claims to be 10x faster in ops/second
compared to React.

Not so hot for the Ruby-like syntax and transpiling though.

Their GitHub repo has been discussed on HN before. Anybody that has adopted
them since?

~~~
madmaniak
It's 30x faster than anything. Check scrimba.com

